# Romanian PSL-54/FPK



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've recently been eyeballing the PSL as a possible next purchase. Unfortunately, they seem to be a tad hard to find, although I've seen a few floating around random surplus sites and gunbroker.

I was wondering if any forum members own one, and if so, where they purchased theirs, and what their overall opinion was. Thanks in advance!

KG


----------

